# People keeping asking how could I possibly like Null



## HG 400 (Feb 12, 2016)

Nothing else needs to be said tbh. I love you Joshy


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 12, 2016)

Meat Pies are halal though.


----------



## Lurkman (Mar 28, 2016)

well I mean you might but I'm not sure although there is a possibility but I should not be making this inference.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Mar 28, 2016)

Null is my favourite person on the forum


----------



## DNJACK (Mar 29, 2016)

I am my favorite person on this forum


----------



## MongyPleb (Mar 29, 2016)

I like null. 
He runs a good website.
Also probably has a nice weenie.


----------



## WW 635 (May 2, 2016)

DNJACK said:


> I am my favorite person on this forum


You're my favorite person _everywhere!_


----------



## LikeicareKF (May 2, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> You're my favorite person _everywhere!_


Lol

Cricket do you attention whore on here too


----------



## DNJACK (May 2, 2016)

It's not attention whoring because she only wants mine.



CricketVonChirp said:


> You're my favorite person _everywhere!_


I love you baby!


----------



## LikeicareKF (May 2, 2016)

DNJACK said:


> It's not attention whoring because she only wants mine.


why is she chatting up j15m via pm then


----------



## WW 635 (May 2, 2016)

DNJACK said:


> I love you baby!


I love you too, babe!



LikeicareKF said:


> why is she chatting up j15m via pm then


lol It's funny how you hate me so much you're willing to make things up.


----------



## drtoboggan (May 2, 2016)

Null is baller and I like him. He runs the forum that brings me such joy.


----------



## LikeicareKF (May 2, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> lol It's funny how you hate me so much you're willing to make things up.


I hate you?


----------



## WW 635 (May 2, 2016)

Wait, you don't? How am I supposed to feed my ego with that kind of indifference?


----------



## LikeicareKF (May 2, 2016)

The closest ive come to hating someone on the internet is lulzkiller, you've got a long way to go before you get to that point


----------



## DNJACK (May 2, 2016)

why would anyone care about lulzkiller?



CricketVonChirp said:


> Wait, you don't? How am I supposed to feed my ego with that kind of indifference?



You are the greatest person to have ever walked on this earth.


----------



## LikeicareKF (May 2, 2016)

DNJACK said:


> why would anyone care about lulzkiller?


Because he was going around asking people about my daughter


----------



## DNJACK (May 2, 2016)

He certainly wasn't the only one.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (May 2, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> I love you too, babe!
> 
> 
> lol It's funny how you hate me so much you're willing to make things up.





LikeicareKF said:


> I hate you?





LikeicareKF said:


> The closest ive come to hating someone on the internet is lulzkiller, you've got a long way to go before you get to that point





DNJACK said:


> why would anyone care about lulzkiller?
> 
> 
> 
> You are the greatest person to have ever walked on this earth.





LikeicareKF said:


> Because he was going around asking people about my daughter





DNJACK said:


> He certainly wasn't the only one.


lol wtf is this lol  ????


----------



## LikeicareKF (May 2, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> lol wtf is this lol  ????


EDF stuff


----------



## WW 635 (May 2, 2016)

LikeicareKF said:


> Because he was going around asking people about my daughter





DNJACK said:


> He certainly wasn't the only one.


Did she reach the age of consent or something?



DNJACK said:


> You are the greatest person to have ever walked on this earth.


No, love, you are!


----------



## DNJACK (May 2, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Did she reach the age of consent or something?


far from it


----------



## WW 635 (May 2, 2016)

DNJACK said:


> far from it


That does up the creepy factor.


----------



## LikeicareKF (May 2, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Did she reach the age of consent or something?


Im barely over the age of consent


----------



## XH 502 (May 2, 2016)

LikeicareKF said:


> EDF stuff



Don't cross the streams, man.


----------



## LikeicareKF (May 2, 2016)

I Just Want to See Attachments said:


> Don't cross the streams, man.


Too late


----------



## WW 635 (May 2, 2016)

I Just Want to See Attachments said:


> Don't cross the streams, man.


Love knows no boundaries...

And neither do I.


----------



## Darndirty (May 3, 2016)

What the fuck are you guys talking about


----------



## HG 400 (May 10, 2016)

@CricketVonChirp and @DNJACK will make retarded babies.


----------



## WW 635 (May 10, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> @CricketVonChirp and @DNJACK will make retarded babies.


You don't tell me what to do with my uterus!


Darndirty said:


> What the fuck are you guys talking about


Please read up. Thank you.


----------

